

Will the Internet eat your brain? - e15ctr0n
http://www.economist.com/news/books-and-arts/21614088-neuroscientist-warns-will-internet-eat-your-brain

======
digitalsushi
The other day some colleagues and I were joking about how uncomfortable a trip
to the restroom is when the wireless is down. But then, the same statement
made without forced grins is just really a declaration that a trip to the
restroom, alone with your thoughts for five minutes, has become the old way
and is increasingly uncomfortable. I know this must be true for more than zero
people.

